

Why Do Companies Fail Online? - buzz
http://www.buzzsalesandmarketing.co.uk/Why_Do_Companies_Fail_Online

======
doc-film
This is the top quote " Many online merchants are considered high risk by
banks will and struggle to get a competitive rate for transactions. It is not
unheard off that transaction fees of 10% are levied on some online traders.
Before you embark on your venture solve this problem."

